# DANGERZONE 2010 Visalia ca



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Sat March 27th 2010 in Visalia Ca at Mooney Grove Park roll in 6am-10am sharp,awards at 4-5pm top 100 of the entire show there r no classes ONLY TOP 100 OF THE SHOW and best of as in best paint(soild) best (multi cotor), best motor, interior, suspension , lowest club (most bodydrop veh in a club) club partictapation (most full logos for a car/truck club only will count) $30 get ride and 1 driver and 1 passenger $5 additional riders in veh. rides on a trailer $10 additional. example truck pulling show ride on a trailer 3 people in tow veh 45 bucks total.. general public not showing a ride 6 buck a car load that gate opens at 8am for general public


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

u bringing it to the show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 5 2010, 10:39 PM~16810555
> *u bringing it to the show
> *



I missed it last year but not this 1 :biggrin: first time out there took best interior :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully EVILWAYS Ventura County can make this .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 5 2010, 10:12 PM~16810294
> *Sat March 27th 2010 in Visalia Ca at Mooney Grove Park roll in 6am-10am sharp,awards at 4-5pm top 100 of the entire show there r no classes ONLY TOP 100 OF THE SHOW and best of as in best paint(soild) best (multi cotor), best motor, interior, suspension , lowest club (most bodydrop veh in a club) club partictapation (most full logos for a car/truck club only will count)  $30 get ride and 1 driver and 1 passenger $5 additional riders in veh. rides on a  trailer $10 additional. example truck pulling show ride on a trailer 3 people in tow veh 45 bucks total..  general public not showing a ride  6 buck a car load that gate opens at 8am for general public
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16810541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW. :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16821353
> *ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW. :nicoderm:
> *



see u there Tino


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 10:42 PM~16810577
> *I missed it last year but not this 1  :biggrin: first time out there took best interior  :biggrin:
> *


 BORRACHO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2010, 06:53 PM~16822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

gona make the drive out to this seems like a badd ass show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16825121
> *gona make the drive out to this seems like a badd ass show
> *


It is a bad ass show, over 1000 entries last year!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2010, 06:53 PM~16822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2010, 08:02 PM~16822591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 8 2010, 01:47 PM~16829535
> *It is a bad ass show, over 1000 entries last year!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 hell yea


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 03:35 PM~16829897
> *:0 hell yea
> *


 Oh lots of :naughty: :naughty: women!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Stylistics will be in the house along with Kal Koncepts... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 9 2010, 01:56 PM~16840253
> *Stylistics will be in the house along with Kal Koncepts...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Why the change from Classes to Top 100? :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 9 2010, 07:07 PM~16843411
> *Why the change from Classes to Top 100? :dunno:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Mar 9 2010, 07:07 PM~16843411
> *Why the change from Classes to Top 100? :dunno:
> *


THE ECONOMY! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 9 2010, 08:03 PM~16844159
> *THE ECONOMY! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 9 2010, 08:03 PM~16844159
> *THE ECONOMY! :biggrin:
> *


I heard that....


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Good Show!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Mar 10 2010, 10:37 PM~16856640
> *Good Show!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

It is a good show!!







Just wish they wouldn't post the No Parking signs everywhere outside da Park.


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2010, 08:53 AM~16838080
> *Oh lots of  :naughty:  :naughty: women!!! :biggrin:
> *


heard that, havent missed 1 since 07


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I see you Jerry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 11 2010, 11:03 AM~16860219
> *It is a good show!!
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 18 2010, 12:15 PM~16927906
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 AM~16973857
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Heading down on Friday...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 23 2010, 04:06 PM~16976495
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Hella mad that I'm going to be missing it for the first time in 6yrs! I know some of my fellow Midnighters will be there though! I'll definitely be hitting Down to Earth Day on April 24th!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

leavin with my boys from sik intensions tonight, see everyone tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Evilways cc VC will be there leaving tonight.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jus came back from show was a good turn out wish there was more lifted trucks and suvs....

Will b there next yr


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

driving thru 198 











31


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

next project for my truck




















that way the RAIDER logo can stand out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

over 1000 entries


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homies from VIP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homies from TRAVIESOS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homies from SWIFT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homies from SICK MINDED


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homies from BUILT 2 CLOWN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I tried to be slicked 










:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

that's all da pics i took


leaving da show at 4


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 06:24 PM~17026676
> *that's all da pics i took
> leaving da show at 4
> 
> ...


Gracias Feo :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Mar 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17028423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that yours?


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 05:40 PM~17026290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 06:21 PM~17026652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Chingon, i should have gone!! i thought id feel out of place with the IMPALA. Did you bring back a trophee?


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16810541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

was ther a big fight


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Mar 29 2010, 09:27 AM~17032525
> *was ther a big fight
> *


i dont think so


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son+Mar 29 2010, 01:13 AM~17030628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not stayed for the thropies I left at 4 to go check up on the progress of my 64 vert :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Mar 24 2010, 07:05 PM~16990931
> *Hella mad that I'm going to be missing it for the first time in 6yrs! I know some of my fellow Midnighters will be there though! I'll definitely be hitting Down to Earth Day on April 24th!
> *



one of your members on a black truck past me on 198 after da show homie must of been doing 90+ hope he made it home safe


----------



## elhyphiado (Oct 8, 2008)

Severed Ties Salinas Ca Chapter
















Campos Custom Fab
















Krucial Koncepts Salinas Ca, And Fresno Chapter
















































Traviesos Car Club Salinas Ca








Buil2Clown Salinas Ca








Swift Salinas Ca


----------



## elhyphiado (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhyphiado_@Mar 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17033110
> *Severed Ties Salinas Ca Chapter
> 
> 
> ...




oh snap I had not seen some this clubs in da 831  keep those pics coming


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

chillin at my homies booth


----------



## elhyphiado (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 29 2010, 10:33 AM~17033137
> *oh snap I had not seen some this clubs in da 831    keep those pics coming
> *



yes Sir! thers a Severed Ties And Krucial Koncepts here In salinas they both have a chapter here in the 831 :biggrin:


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhyphiado_@Mar 29 2010, 10:39 AM~17033172
> *yes Sir! thers a Severed Ties And Krucial Koncepts here In salinas they both have a chapter here in the 831 :biggrin:
> *




got their contact info want 2 see if they want 2 join the UNITED CAR CLUBS :biggrin: 


thx


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 05:10 PM~17025999
> *next project for my truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 29 2010, 07:48 AM~17031706
> *no te mordistes la lengua?  :biggrin:
> is that yours?
> *



MY COMPADRE'S!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 29 2010, 10:14 PM~17040290
> *MY COMPADRE'S!
> *


----------



## LOS ANGELES.C.C. (Feb 5, 2009)

any pic from LA CHARA?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 05:10 PM~17025999
> *next project for my truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 30 2010, 10:08 AM~17043668
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 30 2010, 11:44 PM~17052143
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




didn't see u there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 31 2010, 09:56 AM~17054467
> *didn't see u there
> *


 Got there late  didnt know where you were couldnt find you.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2010, 11:11 AM~17055225
> *Got there late   didnt know where you were couldnt find you.
> *



yeah da sucks they had cars all over the place I did not liked my spot :angry:


----------

